# Furfright fursuiting breaks?



## LemonJayde (Jul 8, 2012)

So, I am going to FurFright 2012 for ONE of the days. I was wondering, if i am going to wear my fursuit partial there, Is there a place where I could put it when i don't want to suit? Or would i have to carry my bag around? I just am trying to decide whether or not I want to suit.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 8, 2012)

Are you gunna be registered for that one day?
If so you might be able to leave it in the headless lounge when your not in suit.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jul 9, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Are you gunna be registered for that one day?
> If so you might be able to leave it in the headless lounge when your not in suit.


Yes I will! Thank you!


----------



## pudgeyredfox (Sep 28, 2012)

I would put it back in your car's trunk and make sure your car is locked.


----------



## Asia Neko (Oct 18, 2012)

Not sure if you're still looking at this thread or not, but DO NOT leave it in the fursuit lounge! It's not often, but things CAN be (and HAVE been) stolen! Definitely lock it in your car to keep it safe when you aren't suiting


----------

